
Spark or Hadoop – Which Is the Best Big Data Framework? - rlalwani
http://www.forbes.com/sites/bernardmarr/2015/06/22/spark-or-hadoop-which-is-the-best-big-data-framework/#d70dd83532c1
======
rlalwani
Good article on those wondering about Spark vs. Hadoop. Bottom line: Spark may
not be as mature as Hadoop yet, it is probably the way to go. One big
advantage is that Spark runs in-memory and the performance can be up to 100x
of Hadoop.

